# Jus Started - got some seeds from my previous stock!



## CoolFusion (Mar 26, 2005)

i was getting the weed out from the compressed small block when i saw some real fresh seeds in it. i took it out and tried to press it real hard (usually it breaks) but this time its a solid one. i live in an apartment.

i started looking up for websites on growing weeds. i threw the seeds to my moms flower pot and left it there for almost a week. i checked it 2 days ago and found roots comin out!!

i was excited. i watered it and there is enough sun as im in malaysia (below thailand).

so i decided to get a flower pot wit some good soil and planted the rooted seed into it. its jus outside my window.

im waiting to see some progress. can u guys give me some tips on growing it??

i'll update u guys on the progress. hopefully it will continue growing. i'll get a pic posted as soon as the little leaf grows.

thx!


----------



## BeaArthur (Mar 26, 2005)

moving it so soon was probably a bad idea. Ideally, you would've waited until the plant was strong enough to fully survive the shock of the transplant.

Transplantation may have killed the fragile plant. I hope, for your sake, that it hasn't.

Good luck


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 26, 2005)

If It died just plant another its not like your a month in to it im  ASSUMING THE WEATHER DOWN THERE is just perfect to grow the light cycles are probly off a lil


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 26, 2005)

I wouldnt worry. In the last year or so I'v droped seedlings off fridges, tables and transplanted in seedling stage. They are sturdy lil plants. I wouldnt worry to much. But everyone has bad luck sometimes.


----------



## notthecops (Mar 27, 2005)

Diseased Strain said:
			
		

> I wouldnt worry. In the last year or so I'v droped seedlings off fridges, tables and transplanted in seedling stage. They are sturdy lil plants. I wouldnt worry to much. But everyone has bad luck sometimes.


MAN!!!
WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING TO THOSE LITTLE GIRLS?????
That's not good parenting!!
Treat your plants like your kids!!! If you drop them, they're gonna be retarded!!!lmao


----------



## CoolFusion (Mar 28, 2005)

good news!! its growing... almost a full week now. i think the weather here is perfect!! its all hot during the day and rains in the afternoon!!

now... its about 6cm's tall... there is another seed growing about 3 cms... i threw it after the first 1 about a few days later... pictures coming soon!!


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

NTC, LOL!

Make sure it gets plenty of sunlight, it should do well.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 28, 2005)

notthecops said:
			
		

> MAN!!!
> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING TO THOSE LITTLE GIRLS?????
> That's not good parenting!!
> Treat your plants like your kids!!! If you drop them, they're gonna be retarded!!!lmao




Heh, Last year was a rocky start. They did fine though.


----------



## joe blow (Mar 28, 2005)

Brick Weed Sucks In The First Place........
If you're going to grow, start out with some good green bud seeds.  Check out any seed bank.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, well, buying seeds is great - if you can afford it. Not everybody can. And I`ve known people to say some of the finest weed they ever smoked came from schwag. Anyway, if it was good, yeah, I`d grow some of it.


----------



## CoolFusion (Mar 29, 2005)

yep... so far so good... im gonna get the digicam tonite.. hopefully i'l get to upload it by tmr..

i wonder if its weed tho.. coz it haves only 4 leafs... 2 of em look like cannabis but the other 2 look like normal leafs..   

well.. im gonna load it up soon.. hope u guys can comment on wad breed it is.. all i know its good shit!!


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

How old are they?

The leaves could just be the first few sets, they come out different sometimes.

I'll wait for the pics, and let you know what I see.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, sounds like typical seedlings there. I think you have a sprout!


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 29, 2005)

schwagy brick weed seed is ok to grow with to learn what you are doing.  that way if you kill your crop then not much of a loss of good seed.

after you learn how to grow, then most definately invest in some good seed.  you are only cheating yourself by not doing so.


----------



## CoolFusion (Mar 30, 2005)

both of em... i feed them wit tobacco, soil, water , sunlight and lots of Bob Marley music... lol


----------



## CoolFusion (Mar 30, 2005)

can anyone tell me what breed is this??


----------



## notthecops (Mar 30, 2005)

Those are weed plants man!! LMAO
But TOBBACCO? You gotta stop that man. Go buy some plant food or something! lol I've never heard of that, but tobacco can't be good for a plant!!

You won't be able to tell the exact breed by looking aat it, just if it's an indica or sativa, but not until it's bigger.  Where'd you say you got those seeds?  The only way to know for sure, is to know where they came from


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 30, 2005)

tobacco???? thats crazy its not even good for use????


----------



## Goldie (Mar 30, 2005)

Cool, I can`t see the pics...


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 30, 2005)

ive never heard of feeding a plant tobacco.  hmmm.  guess it gives it a nicotine fix.


----------



## CoolFusion (Mar 31, 2005)

its growing rapidly... juz added some fertilizer... more pics after week 2...

i got these seeds from some guy. he told me it was good. real compressed stuff...
when i peeled some leafs out to mix, my fingers were sticky and smelled like lime..

i know its fresh after that... if u noe wad i mean... hehhehe

well... only 2 of 7 seeds grew... any other things i should do to make it grow faster?


----------



## joe blow (Mar 31, 2005)

"Fox Farms Grow Big" works great for veg stage
MG IS NOT for Pot.


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 1, 2005)

weeddog ...............A nic fix thats the funnist shit I heard all day


----------



## CoolFusion (Apr 4, 2005)

the younger plant died... but the 1st one is growing bigger and bigger!!

pics coming up soon... i need someone to tell me what breed is it when i post the pic... in a few more days!!


----------



## CoolFusion (Apr 7, 2005)

the leafs are growing fine.. i make sure it gets enuf sunlite during the day... well its super sunlite here in south east asia...

the weed logo 5 leafs grew and im wondering how long will it take to mature. its only 2 weeks old..


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Cool, if there is any way you can, set the pot out where it will get sunlight all day long.

And plan on smoking one from it on Independence Day.


----------



## CoolFusion (Apr 8, 2005)

well.. this is week 2's pics.. i starting to wonder if my pot(1.5inch) is enough?


----------



## CoolFusion (Apr 8, 2005)

this is a top angle






and another


----------



## Goldie (Apr 8, 2005)

I can`t see your pics, but is it in a tiny pot?  Transplant it right away.


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 8, 2005)

ye i cant see em either


----------

